# Wylde Audio



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Zakk coming out with his own line of amps and guitars. Website is still in design phase but the vid gives you a peek.

[video=youtube;qlXPfBZZGCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=484&amp;v=qlXPfBZZGCw[/video]

http://wyldeaudio.com/

Unfortunately the little riff he plays in the vid sounds like shit



> Among Wylde Audio’s first offerings will be a diverse line of guitars featuring distinct body shapes with both modern and retro twists. “I’m known as a Les Paul Custom guy, and then I also have the [Gibson] Vs and Moderne [of Doom], the signature things,” Wylde says. “But I want to do all different types of body shapes, because I’m a fan of all guitars.”
> 
> 
> There will also be high-gain and vintage-style amps, and stomp box effects like Analog Chorus, Overdrive and Analog Delay. “We’re going to have a lot of different things, and at all different prices,” Wylde says. “Because you have to. I mean, we’re going to be doing Trainwreck-type amplifiers for 25 grand a pop, but I don’t know how many of those we’re gonna be selling.”
> ...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

this brand came 20 years too late I feel


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

after what happened last time he tried it, i wouldn't expect much


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I think he's got a good idea. 

so does Brian May guitars, So does Flea basses. 

The real problem is supply-demand vs price point. 

If his stuff is cheaply made offshore stuff but charges 1000+ I don't see it being around that long. 
Or he can go the Earl Slick route and go sub 300.00 range.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> this brand came 20 years too late I feel


10 yrs at least.

the most important thing to me will be who actually makes the products and their quality. anyone can get their name stuck on a private label type product.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

What is he going to do that hasn't already been done? The market is already flooded with guitars at all price points. I can't really see it taking off. Plus, if I want a quality guitar I'll buy one from one of many boutique builders. I can't see what he can offer that will be different from what is already out there. 10-20 years too late Mr Wilde.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> What is he going to do that hasn't already been done? The market is already flooded with guitars at all price points. I can't really see it taking off. Plus, if I want a quality guitar I'll buy one from one of many boutique builders. I can't see what he can offer that will be different from what is already out there. 10-20 years too late Mr Wilde.


it might just be an ego play.
the thing is, these guitars look like the sort of things 16 yr olds lust for. Zakks pushing almost 50 now, hasn't been in Ozzy in quite a while, most of his fans would be in their 30s or 40's now. I don't see these guitars appealing to them. im generalizing of course, but it seems like a disconnect.

Now the amps are another thing...if they sound great, they will sell.

id be interested in seeing him play his own stuff on stage like the article says. to me that says a lot. I think its cool that Slash and EVH play their signature gear on stage, its standing behind what you put your name on to sell.. While others, eg Joe Bon play their bursts instead.


----------

